

How to get Spork working Now on Rails 3, Rspec 2 and Cucumber - chrismdp
http://chrismdp.github.com/2010/11/getting-spork-working-now-on-rails-3-rspec-2-and-cucumber/

======
patrickk
Thanks for this guide.

I'm following the Ruby on Rails Tutorial book by Michael Hartl and chapter 3
covers tests:

<http://railstutorial.org/chapters/static-pages#sec:TDD>

I was having difficulty getting Spork configured, so this information is
great.

~~~
chrismdp
No problem! Do let me know how you get on setting it up, and if you run into
any project-specific problems.

~~~
patrickk
Thanks! That's one of the things I'm loving about the RoR community, all the
nice, helpful people. :-)

